# Router blocking email.



## Runesai (Aug 20, 2005)

I've got a D-link DI-624 at work, everything seems to be working fine except for email. The factory settings even won't allow it. If I remove the router and connect to the cable modem (Shaw), it works fine. The email is using ports 110 and 25 as is the router supposedly.
Any ideas?


----------

